# Zeigt her eure Dreadz!



## Thorfold (11. Oktober 2009)

Aloha liebe buffed-Kameraden ,

 ich selbst besitze nun seid etwas mehr als 3 Wochen Dreadlocks , und würde gerne wissen , ob es hier ein paar Gleichgesinnte gibt?!
 Ich selbst habe Dreads , weil ich sie einfach eine tolle Frisur finde , und sie für mich auch ein Zeichen von Unabhängigkeit sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 (Höre hauptsächlich Metal , aber zwischendurch auch was Reggae 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

 Auf dem Bild waren sie gerade mal (fast) fertig ... Deshalb stehen sie da noch extrem ab , und sehen noch nicht so schön aus ... Wobei sie sowieso noch verfilzen müssen. ;]

[URL="http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fimg5.imagebanana.com%2Fview%2F7gzbjrqe%2FUntitled.png"]http://img5.imagebanana.com/view/7gzbjrqe/Untitled.png[/URL]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Also zeigt her eure Dreads. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. : Die Suche brachte mir keinen Thread... Hoffe deshalb es gibt noch keinen. :9


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Oktober 2009)

da wird kein bild angezeigt


----------



## Thorfold (11. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> da wird kein bild angezeigt



Hab mal nur den Link hingeschickt ^^

Und ja ich weiß , damals haben sie echt schlimm ausgesehen ;D
Heute ists aber schon besser , hab nur gerade kein Foto da. xP


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde es mich gar nicht trauen, Dreadlocks zu haben. Würden sich alle über mich lustig machen...
Aber wers will soll sichs machen lassen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

wenn ich mir dreadlockz machen würde dann so rob zombie auf meinem avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


obwohl das sind keine dreadz mhh die sind nur verfilzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Oktober 2009)

ich will jetzt mal das der link geht 

btw: ich will mir auch noch dreads machen lassen kurz bevor ich von langen haaren auf kurze haare umsteige^^


----------



## Abigayle (11. Oktober 2009)

Da sind mir meinen schönen Hüftlangen Haare zu schade zu.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

Abigayle schrieb:


> Da sind mir meinen schönen Hüftlangen Haare zu schade zu.



METALER?????!!!!
^^. Wollt ihr wirklich alle ne Frisur wie der Tom von Tokio Motel?
Wie werden die Haare eigentlich verfilzt? Mit nem Filzstift oder was?


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich will jetzt mal das der link geht
> 
> btw: ich will mir auch noch dreads machen lassen kurz bevor ich von langen haaren auf kurze haare umsteige^^



KETZER ein wahrer metaler hat lange haare 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> KETZER ein wahrer metaler hat lange haare
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja und Bill ist das sicher nicht. (Auf den Post von Alki bezogen.)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ja und Bill ist das sicher nicht. (Auf den Post von Alki bezogen.)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der typ is ne pussy mehr nicht :< 
aber genug off topic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ kaga das war auch nur lustig gemeint ^.^


----------



## Abigayle (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> METALER?????!!!!
> ^^. Wollt ihr wirklich alle ne Frisur wie der Tom von Tokio Motel?
> Wie werden die Haare eigentlich verfilzt? Mit nem Filzstift oder was?




Metalerin bitte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich find Dreads einfach ungepflegt und keineswegs ein Zeichen für was auch immer.


----------



## Thorfold (11. Oktober 2009)

http://www.dreadlockz.net/

Da kannste nachlesen wies machen geht ... xP

Und dass Dreads ungepflegt sind ist eine Lüge ... Ich wage sogar zu behaupten , sie brauchen mehr Haarpflege als alle anderne Haartypen ;D


----------



## Bloodletting (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich mag meine Haare ... ich will nicht, dass die zum Brutplatz einer neuen Rasse werden, weil ich mal einen Tag nicht zum Duschen komme. :X


----------



## spectrumizer (11. Oktober 2009)

@TE:
Hatte früher auch mehrmals Dreads. Hat meine Kopfhaut auf Dauer aber leider nie wirklich mitgemacht, obwohl ich fast jeden Tag am Haare waschen und pflegen war. Spiele insgeheim ja wieder mit dem Gedanken, Haare wachsen zu lassen und wieder Dreads draus zu machen. Aber ich weiß heute schon, dass die Freude nur von kurzer Dauer sein wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was das Gefühl angeht, muß ich dir auch zustimmen. Glaube das kann nur jemand verstehen und nachvollziehen, der selber auf der "Wellenlänge" ist. Und davon gibts relativ wenig Leute.

Solche steifen Dreads hatte ich nach dem verfilzen auch immer. Die legen sich aber wieder nach 1-2 Tagen, wie du gemerkt hast. Und immer dran denken: Schön am Ansatz nachfilzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Edith meint grad: Hm, grad auf Dreadlockz.net gestöbert. "[...] Kernseife ist günstig, greift aber bei manchen die Kopfhaut an [...]" Vielleicht lags ja daran? Hab immer mit Kernseife gewaschen, weil's die Haare eben schön trocken macht. Hab die Reizungen aber nie auf Kernseife zurückgeführt, hat mir auch niemand gesagt ... ^^


----------



## Mr_Multikill (12. Oktober 2009)

ich hab inzwischen seit 5-6 monaten dreads^^
dass dreads ungepflegt sein sollen, find i ned^^
an meinen macht immer ne freundin von mir rum wenn sie zu besuch kommt (ansätze machen und lose haare rein filzen^^)
nur des fönen nach m waschen dauert immer xD
ich brauch ca ne halbe stunde um meine dreads zu fönen 
jetz sin se von der länge ca 5-10 cm unter den schultern^^

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen / Herb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (12. Oktober 2009)

Also mein Fall wäre das auch nicht. ^^
Ich bin schon von mittellangem Haar genervt, deswegen hab ichs nie länger als wenige cm.


----------



## Mr_Multikill (12. Oktober 2009)

@spectrumizer:
du hast deine dreads fast jeden tag gewaschen?^^
vllt lags dann daran dass deine kopfhaut des ned mitgemacht hat^^
1-2x pro woche sollt eig. reichen, dann isses au ned so anstrengend für deine kopfhaut^^

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen / Herb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (12. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> METALER?????!!!!
> ^^. Wollt ihr wirklich alle ne Frisur wie der Tom von Tokio Motel?
> Wie werden die Haare eigentlich verfilzt? Mit nem Filzstift oder was?


Ganz einfach: Nie mehr duschen und nach ner gewissen Weile sehn die Haare dann extrem verfilzt aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur die Filzläuse sind dann ein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorfold (12. Oktober 2009)

Also dass deine Kopfhaut mit jedem Tag waschen mit Kernseife weh getan hat wundert mich ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht. ;D

Ich wasche meine Dreads auch nur 1-2 die Woche , öfter sollte es am Anfang auch nicht sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem muss ich nachm Waschen meist ziemlich viel häkeln. ;D

Kann euch nur diesen YouTube-Kanal empfehlen:
http://www.youtube.com/user/SchwartauXtra


Und damit die Haare schön filzen , einfach die Filznadel benutzen , aber nicht zuoft , weil sonst können die Dreads abfallen! *gg*

Postet doch mal ein Bildchen eurer Dreads , dazu ist der Thread ja da. ;D

Und meine lagen erst nach 1 einhalb Wochen so richtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eisenschmieder (12. Oktober 2009)

Dreads sind einfach schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab aber noch zu kurze Haare und naja entweder werden sie derb geil oder einfach nur scheiße...


----------



## Raethor (12. Oktober 2009)

Wollte mir mal Dreads machen lassen, allerdings nur, wenn die Haare auch wirklich lang sind... da mir das allerdings Gefühl morgens mit Haaren in der Fresse irgendwann so dermaßen aufn Sack ging, sind die nu wieder ab und ich werd wohl bei kurzen haaren bleiben!

Also keine Dreads ^^


----------



## Thorfold (12. Oktober 2009)

Kannst dir doch einen Zopf in der Nacht machen. ;D


----------



## Raethor (12. Oktober 2009)

Das hat nichts gebracht, haben sich dauernd gelöst ... auch wenns dann nich ganz so schlimm war, hats die Entscheidung abzuschneiden nur herausgezögert, aber nicht verhindert ^^


----------



## Mr_Multikill (12. Oktober 2009)

meine haare waren ziemlich lang als ich die dreads gekriegt hab^^
dafür sind die dreads nie zu kurz gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bilder stell ich i.wann mal rein, hab keine cam^^


----------



## Bader1 (13. Oktober 2009)

Thorfold schrieb:


> Also dass deine Kopfhaut mit jedem Tag waschen mit Kernseife weh getan hat wundert mich ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht. ;D
> 
> Ich wasche meine Dreads auch nur 1-2 die Woche , öfter sollte es am Anfang auch nicht sein.
> 
> ...



Deine liegen doch immer noch nicht.^^ 
Musst du deine Haare eigentlich jetzt jeden Tag so 2 Stunden häckeln?


----------



## Thorfold (13. Oktober 2009)

Natürlich liegen die. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ja ich muss ziemlich viel häkeln. >.>


----------



## Natar (13. Oktober 2009)

ich mag dreads nicht
ich mag dreadsträger nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> du hast deine dreads fast jeden tag gewaschen?^^
> vllt lags dann daran dass deine kopfhaut des ned mitgemacht hat^^
> 1-2x pro woche sollt eig. reichen, dann isses au ned so anstrengend für deine kopfhaut^^



einer der gründe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

schmutzige kerle und kerla nö?


----------



## Mr_Multikill (14. Oktober 2009)

warum?
schonmal daran gedacht dass man auch duschen kann ohne sich die dreads zu waschen?


----------



## Deanne (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich persönlich finde Dreads nicht wirklich schön. Eine Freundin von mir hatte welche und trägt seitdem kurze Haare, weil von denen irgendwann kaum noch was übrig war. Da wäre mir das Risiko doch zu groß. Zudem verstehe ich auch nicht, was an verfilzten Haaren so toll aussehen soll. Selbst dem Typen in dem Video stehts nicht unbedingt. Ich krieg ja schon zuviel, wenn ich morgens aufwache und einzelne Strähnen verknotet sind.


----------



## Thorfold (14. Oktober 2009)

Als ich find dem Typen aus dem Video stehen sie ganz gut. ;D


----------



## Alion (14. Oktober 2009)

Thorfold schrieb:


> Ich wasche meine Dreads auch nur 1-2 die Woche , öfter sollte es am Anfang auch nicht sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Thorfold schrieb:


> Und dass Dreads ungepflegt sind ist eine Lüge ... Ich wage sogar zu behaupten , sie brauchen mehr Haarpflege als alle anderne Haartypen ;D



Ich bin nicht wirklich ein Freund von Dreads. Wer so rumläuft bitteschön aber ich würde mir nie die Haare verfilzen.
Ich vergeliche nur gerade die beiden Zitate des TE. 
Wer seine Haar nur 1-2 mal die Woche wäscht hat für mich ungepflegte Haare. Ich meine wenn ich schon nur einen Tag nicht die Haare Wasche, sind sie Total fettig und schmierig.
Wie bitteschön Pflegst du denn deine Haare?


----------



## Thorfold (14. Oktober 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht wirklich ein Freund von Dreads. Wer so rumläuft bitteschön aber ich würde mir nie die Haare verfilzen.
> Ich vergeliche nur gerade die beiden Zitate des TE.
> Wer seine Haar nur 1-2 mal die Woche wäscht hat für mich ungepflegte Haare. Ich meine wenn ich schon nur einen Tag nicht die Haare Wasche, sind sie Total fettig und schmierig.
> Wie bitteschön Pflegst du denn deine Haare?



Mit Kernseife 1-2 mal pro Woche waschen, täglich häkeln , täglich mit der Filznadeln filzen , eventuell auch Waxen , und Kieselerde benutzen auch manche Leute. ;D


----------



## Alion (14. Oktober 2009)

dann hoffe ich du hast das mit dem 1-2 mal in der Woche waschen auf die Kernseife bezogen und nicht auf das waschen generell.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

Wachsen, Kieselerde Oo

für mich sind Dreads hiermit gestorben


----------



## Mr_Multikill (14. Oktober 2009)

wenn du wachs benutzt, können dir die dreads leichter schimmeln..
ausserdem haste dann innen ne eklige wachs ablagerung^^

die kieselerde sollte man ned zu oft benutzen, damit die haare ned brechen
aber ansonsten ist kieselerde der hammer, die dreads werden richtig schön trocken und lassen sich super leicht weiter filzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen / Herb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (14. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Wachsen, Kieselerde Oo
> für mich sind Dreads hiermit gestorben



Jep ... widerlich.


----------



## Sascha_BO (14. Oktober 2009)

Wenn man das hier so liest könnte man fast meinen, Dreads können sich schnell zu schmierig-totem Gestrüpp und Nährboden für miefiges entwickeln... bei richtiger/falscher/nötiger Pflege natürlich. Und die jahrelang gewachsene Matte ist danach (irgendwann) für die Tonne. Warum will man sich sowas antun? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr_Multikill (14. Oktober 2009)

warum soll man sich ne dauerwelle machen?
warum spitzen schneiden lassen?
warum soll man sich [insert random haircut] machen lassen?

weil es einem gefällt!

und wer dreads hat, kümmert sich (in der regel) darum
keiner der dreads hat, will dass sie schimmeln^^
wenn man aufpasst dann passiert aber nix^^ 
also immer gut trocknen lassen (nach regen) und nach m duschen einfach trocken fönen


----------



## Blackfall234 (15. Oktober 2009)

Was habt ihr alle gegen Dreads o.O 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzCV_tFyUxI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQr4uYTQwDM...feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRrRPR95JXE

also ehrlich o.O


----------



## Davatar (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich dachte immer, Dreadz zu tragen sei ne gewisse "grüne" Lebenseinstellung, aber scheinbar gibts das auch in anderen Varianten.

Punk-Dreads:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Metal-Dreads?:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (15. Oktober 2009)

Was hier wieder für ne Negativpropaganda betrieben wird...

Ich kenne einen Typen, der hat inzwischen seit ich glaube sieben Jahren seine Dreads. Er hat sie immer gut gepflegt (Ohne wachsen und Kieselerde ;D) und sie sind schön dünn und lang und absolut gepflegt und hygienisch. Und was hier gesagt wird von wegen " Igitt, nur 2 mal die Woche Haare waschen, wie widerlich": Hättet ihr ernsthaft Lust, nen Riesenhaufen verfilzte Haare jeden Tag abzutrocknen? Das dauert Stunden ;D

Es kann wirklich hygienisch und gut aussehen, und ich persönlich mag auch Damen mit hübschen Dreads ;D


----------



## Manoroth (15. Oktober 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer, Dreadz zu tragen sei ne gewisse "grüne" Lebenseinstellung, aber scheinbar gibts das auch in anderen Varianten.
> 
> Punk-Dreads:
> 
> ...




das untere is eher ne gothic lady^^

vor allem unter den cybergoth sind dreads ziemlich verbreitet und ich finde es sieht klasse aus^^


----------



## Bloodletting (15. Oktober 2009)

Unter Metalern gibt es sogut wie keine Dreadlock-Träger. Die meissten haben normale Haare. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raethor (15. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Unter Metalern gibt es sogut wie keine Dreadlock-Träger. Die meissten haben normale Haare.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also ich kenn da einige ^^


----------



## Bloodletting (15. Oktober 2009)

Raethor schrieb:


> Also ich kenn da einige ^^



Ich genau 0. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Oktober 2009)

der in flames sänger hat dreadz (glaub ich oder hatte k.p)
disturbed gitarrist hat dreadz
einer von korn hat dreadz 
und ich hab schon genug metalheads mit dreadz gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (15. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> der in flames sänger hat dreadz (glaub ich oder hatte k.p)
> disturbed gitarrist hat dreadz
> einer von korn hat dreadz
> und ich hab schon genug metalheads mit dreadz gesehen
> ...



Nu Metal zähl ich mal nicht mit. Nicht, weil es kein Metal ist, es ist in der Tat Metal ... hat aber zu viele Einflüsse von Aussen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ist auch egal ... ich assoziiere diese Frisur mit Punks und Weltverbesserern/Hippies usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Achja ... und Veganern ... PETA ... Greenpeace ... üüaaah.. *schlotter*


----------



## Ol@f (15. Oktober 2009)

Naja, ich würde diese Frisur eher mit Rastafaris assoziieren


----------



## K0l0ss (15. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Nu Metal zähl ich mal nicht mit. Nicht, weil es kein Metal ist, es ist in der Tat Metal ... hat aber zu viele Einflüsse von Aussen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



In Flames und Nu Metal? Frag mal LoD
Disturbed und Nu Metal? Frag mal Dan Donegan

Korn vielleicht...

Korpiklaani Sänger hat auch Dreads. Es gibt genug Metalheadz mit Dreadz...


----------



## Bloodletting (15. Oktober 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> In Flames und Nu Metal? Frag mal LoD
> Disturbed und Nu Metal? Frag mal Dan Donegan



Davon mal abgesehen, dass ich keine der drei Bands expliziert als Nu Metal bezeichnet habe, nochmal für dich ... In Flames ist Melodic Death, Disturbed und Korn sind Nu Metal.
Und ja, mir ist bekannt, dass sich die Band gegen das Genre wehrt ... ist mir aber schnurz. Für mich ist die Art, wie der Sänger singt, einfach zu Rap lastig. Beispiele wären "Stupify", "Droppin' Plates", "Meaning Of Life", "Liberate" und einige andere. Klar ist, dass der Nu Metal Anteil bei Disturbed nicht so groß wie bei Korn ist, aber was da ist, ist da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier bezeichnen auch einige Rob Zombie als Rock, für mich macht der Groove Metal.


Aber das geht jetzt stark ins offtopic.


----------



## K0l0ss (15. Oktober 2009)

off topic, jop...groove metal habe ich aber auch noch nie gehört. 

on topic : dreads sind schon cool, aber wohl eher nix für mich.


----------



## Bloodletting (15. Oktober 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> off topic, jop...groove metal habe ich aber auch noch nie gehört.



Is ne Unterart von Thrash Metal. Ektomorf z.B. spielt mehr oder weniger Groove Metal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Hier bezeichnen auch einige Rob Zombie als Rock, für mich macht der Groove Metal.



wer ist der ungläubige der rob zombie als rock bezeichnete? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Oktober 2009)

ich bin ja dafür auch wenn ich "Nu Metal bands mag" das ganze wieder als Crossover zu bezeichnen :/ 

btw: ich find dreadz total kewl solange ich mir keine machen muss und bei frauen find ich sie nur sehr selten schön da wär mir langes normales haar lieber kann aber auch kurz sein eigendlich ist es mir scheißegal :/


----------



## Minastirit (16. Oktober 2009)

dreads sind ne ansammlung an dreck welcher sich nach und nach ansammelt ... daher .. 3-6milimeter haare sind genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wenn ich haarausfall hab mach ich mir vorher ne glatze als das ich die haare drüber streich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber der mensch tut was er bock hat und von mir aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 soll er doch^^


----------



## Brainfreeze (7. November 2009)

Eww, sorry wenn ich den Thread wieder ausgrabe, aber nachdem der Friseur es wieder geschafft hat meine Haare zu versauen hab ich beschlossen mir wieder die Haare wachsen und mir Dreads machen zu lassen, dazu hätte ich ein paar Fragen:
Ab welcher Haarlänge lohnt es sich welche zu machen? 
Werden die Haare dadurch weniger schnell fettig? (Ich muss meine Haare jeden Tag waschen weil die sonst schlimm aussehen usw.)
Wie oft muss man sie nachgewachsenen Haare "machen lassen"?
Und: Wieviel cm Dreads werde aus ~15cm Haare? (Wird das überhaupt kürzer?)

Schonmal danke falls wer antwortet. =D

mfg Brainfreeze aka Seyton


----------

